# Flashing on Linux?



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

Is there any way to flash the mes/fassy on say ubuntu/linux? i am aware of heimdall but honestly im not a big fan of it and am not even sure if it supports the mesmerize. Maybe its possible to run windows in a virtual machine and install drivers for the phone? maybe we can run odin in wine? but in that case im not sure how we could install these drivers and there would probaly be depedncies problems.

Anyways im sure im not the only one who would like to see this happen on linux. maybe one day a group of mes users can get together and form a python terminal script so that we can make this a simple task for power users.

Input? Ideas? Advice?


----------



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

**UPDATE**
I have gotten virtualbox running on my linux install with windows XP and also installed odin and the appropriate drivers. I am willing to make a tutorial for people who dont know how to do this if enough people are interested, so let me know. I have tested and is working very well. No need for a windows partition now


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

hmm, just going out on a limb here, but from i understand, "fastboot" command can be used from linux. i'm pretty sure one would need the SDK installed on linux/ ubuntu to get fastboot. android as we know is linux so driver support should already be there for interfacing with any android device.

i would like to be apart of this idea you have here. i do not run linux native on my pc. however i do run it in virtualbox. the commands are a bit foreign to me quite honestly.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

If Odin gives problems you could just use Heimdall for Mac/Linux.


----------



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

well, technically android IS Linux, so it only makes sense that we should be able to easily flash our phones on it. I'm only a novice programmer though, I know some python which i think would work, maybe in conjunction with fast boot or something?I also know java, but I think a java swing app would be overkill. If we really are gonna do this I, personally, don't have the know how to do it alone. I can probabally help significantly though. Perhaps we can get a more senior dev. to help out lol.

Anyone know what odin is written in? I'm sure we could learn from it if they have the source available.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

i know some html, but thats really old school lol, not helpful here.
i'm pretty sure that odin is c++. theres some.dll files inside the odin folder.
i have virtual box on windows7 x64 and i have not flashed anything for any devices as of yet with it.
ive got as far as downloading the SDK and setting up a build environment somewhat. the whole command line thing is new to me, ive been spoiled by the point and click mouse







the days of DOS and using CMD prompt were before my time.
i would like to give back some of what i know to this forum, seeing that the mez is my first smart phone. so whatever i can do to help progress here i will do...

senior DEV can open up a lot of avenues for us noobs stuck in a world of code


----------



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

puk3n have you considered dual booting instead of running a virtual machine?

and if you need help setting up a dev enviornment for ubuntu feel free to pm me.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

skeetdroid said:


> puk3n have you considered dual booting instead of running a virtual machine?
> 
> and if you need help setting up a dev enviornment for ubuntu feel free to pm me.


 i have thought about dual boot yes, ive got a 500gb caviar black 7200rpm i want to use. im a little sketchy about windows and linux on the same drive due to swaps. ive got a raid 0 config on my box now. when i set this up i am going to disconnect my raid and just use the single drive to install ubuntu x64. no confusion that way...i will definitely pm u about setting up the environment  gotta get some Zzz's first though...

sent from the matrix


----------



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

I used to run windows and ubuntu on the same drive, and I never encountered any problems. I'm not sure though...maybe its bad I dunno.


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

You are overcomplicating...

Just use HEIMDAL, it actually works better than Odin and it is not that hard to use, just unzip the ROM and use the pit file to load every file to it's corresponding section https://www.dropbox....xv7/heimdal.png

Filenames match with partition name most of the time and you can figure out the rest fairly easily, also the pit file display more partitions than you actually need so you will end up with unused partitions.


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

m0r0n3s said:


> You are overcomplicating...
> 
> Just use HEIMDAL, it actually works better than Odin and it is not that hard to use, just unzip the ROM and use the pit file to load every file to it's corresponding section https://www.dropbox....xv7/heimdal.png
> 
> Filenames match with partition name most of the time and you can figure out the rest fairly easily, also the pit file display more partitions than you actually need so you will end up with unused partitions.


yeah, I've reverted back to Windows 7 from running ubuntu and still use heimdall on Windows. I find heimdall super easier to use. I don't use front-end though, I'm all command line.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Learn to use heimdall, its much more reliable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

